# My daughter is here



## Dido (Aug 3, 2012)

Hy, 

wanted to tell you all that my daughter is born on Monday the 30.07. 

Here is a picture of my little sunnshine 




Here a pic of the 2 sisters


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2012)

She's very cute. Both of them. Congratulations.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations. Less orchids, more kid time; until they're old enough to help! :wink:


----------



## Ruli (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## mormodes (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2012)

Very sweet. Just like flowers in their own way.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulation on the new baby! A few weeks ago I saw 2 sister about ages of 3and 4 singing "I am sexy and an I know it" and I though they were cute but the father was embarrassed. My wife couldn't believe that they sang that song out loud at a chocolate shop.

I'm sure your daughters are going to grow up into beautiful young ladies!

Paphman910


----------



## fibre (Aug 3, 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Christoph, Congratulations! I wish you and your wife all the luck in the world, raising those little girls. No wonder you have been so busy lately. Now you have to work even harder to give them all the things that they desire.


----------



## nikv (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations! They are both adorable!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome the world!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations, Christoph! You have two beautiful children.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations Cristoph! someday, maybe.... i'll know the feeling as well


----------



## Hera (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 4, 2012)

Adorable! Congratulations Dido!


----------



## Dido (Aug 4, 2012)

Mayn thanks to all, for your great wishes, they make use happy and I hope they get big and ncie, at least we will try to do all what we can. 

M yoldest daughter wnated from the first day she could get around to help, she killed at this first day one of my best Cyps, she wanted to help m,e to get rid of weeds..... Oh well, I loosed that palant after that....

So I like it when they will help me one day, and my big one likes flowers as well, she has now 3 Phalaenopsis on here windo and she looks after them, hopefully I have another orchid lover in the family


----------



## Shiva (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations! They are the future and I hope they will be smarter then we are. They'll have to be to clean up our mess.


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations!

Funny story about your helper.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2012)

Sweet! How old is the elder sister? She will have such a wonderful time being the "big" sister.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations Christoph, good work !!!! Also to the mother !!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats Christophe!!! Very happy moments!!! I can only imagine


----------

